# Ever Dreamt "this man?"



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

Spoiler



site has malware. follow at your own risk


Spoiler



www.thisman.org





world-wide, people are claiming that this man has showed up in their dreams.... ever dreamt about this man?

my theory is that he is God.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 8, 2010)

Somebody has been watching Pogobat 

I've never seen him. I hardly ever remember my dreams.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Somebody has been watching Pogobat
> 
> I've never seen him. I hardly ever remember my dreams.



LOL. dan brown is awesome!!! (minus rubik's cube tutorial)


----------



## DT546 (Mar 8, 2010)

that guy looks like syler (off heroes), but with a rounder face


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

DT546 said:


> that guy looks like syler (off heroes), but with a rounder face



he scared me.. O_O


----------



## Owen (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks really familiar, but I can't think of were I've seen him.


----------



## koreancuber (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah I did, after seeing the picture 30 minutes ago.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 8, 2010)

No, I haven't...


----------



## Ms. McFly (Mar 8, 2010)

You know, I've never seen him in my dreams before, but I wonder if I will now because of this thread haha


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Mar 8, 2010)

Ms. McFly said:


> You know, I've never seen him in my dreams before, but I wonder if I will now because of this thread haha



Hi babe =D

I have never seen this man either, but he seems like he has a familiar face.
Maybe because dreams are fairly blurry to a lot of people, they think they see him because of his familiarity

... or he is Freddy Kruegar.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a weird idea. I'd like to see what Dene has to say about this, but to me it seems like some kind of human archetype that pops up when the mind has to generate a face from scratch without having one to work off of. Personally, I find the image somewhat unsettling.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 8, 2010)

> According to Jung's psychoanalytic theory, this man is an archetypal image belonging to the collective unconscious that can surface in times of hardship (emotional development, dramatic changes in our lives, stressful circumstances etc.) in particularly sensitive subjects.


That one is interesting. He does have some distinct characteristics of pre-Cro Magnon humans, like thick eyebrows, low forehead, large nose and a round chin.


----------



## DT546 (Mar 8, 2010)

TheBB said:


> > According to Jung's psychoanalytic theory, this man is an archetypal image belonging to the collective unconscious that can surface in times of hardship (emotional development, dramatic changes in our lives, stressful circumstances etc.) in particularly sensitive subjects.
> 
> 
> That one is interesting. He does have some distinct characteristics of pre-Cro Magnon humans, like thick eyebrows, low forehead, large nose and a round chin.



I agree, he looks like an average looking, white man around 40. This could explain why he is many north american and european dreams, but the map doesn't really show much apart from he shows up in dreams where there is a high population.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Mar 8, 2010)

The face seems really familiar. When I was little, I was really scared of someone breaking into my house. When I was the last one to go to bed I would sprint upstairs to my room because I would always imagine a face just like that peeking through my window.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Quote from website (person's dream):
"I have never had homosexual relationships or even fantasies. But I dream about having sexing with this man all the time. I must admit he has a lot of imagination and he pleases me. Sometimes when I wake up I discover I have had a nocturnal emission."
Wtf?


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks familiar, but I'm not too sure. Maybe it's because I (and maybe others) _want_ to recognize this face to be "part of the special group", so that your mind would then try to convince itself that you've seen the guy before.


----------



## stinkocheeze (Mar 8, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Quote from website (person's dream):
> "I have never had homosexual relationships or even fantasies. But I dream about having sexing with this man all the time. I must admit he has a lot of imagination and he pleases me. Sometimes when I wake up I discover I have had a nocturnal emission."
> Wtf?



LOL. WTF. GAY SEX.. lol.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never dreamt about this guy. Nor does it make sense for him to be in our evolutionary history, seeing as the early humans were black Africans.


----------



## TheBB (Mar 8, 2010)

It was never specified at which stage in the history he might come from, nor how accurate the depiction might be, or how much of him is influenced by the dreamer. In two of the six portraits on that site, he is indeed black. (Edit: With a little stretch of the imagination.)


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Read the posts in the guestbook. Then look at the face. It's freakin creepy. I feel like I've seen him, met him before.
One instance:
I was in the city with my family. Eating. When we were done, we walked out and I saw this man looking directly at me, seeming COMPLETELY out of place. I was so creeped out, I asked my dad if he could see it. He couldn't.
 I'm seriously creeped out, and I constantly feel like some big event like the Rapture is gonna happen.


----------



## Dene (Mar 8, 2010)

Another theory is just that he is generic enough. I mean, let's be honest there are only a limited number of general looks. I see people that I can put into "that group" in terms of their facial look all the time.


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 8, 2010)

I can't say I've ever had a dream about this guy that I actually remember, but his face definitely looks familiar. Very familiar.


----------



## Kian (Mar 8, 2010)

It's a generic face and people want to think they've seen him. Dreams are far less memorable in terms of detail than your waking experiences often are. We fill in the gaps with what we want to see.

Also, it makes absolutely no sense that he is any sort of figure from the past. There is no scientific basis for such a memory without any experience with him.

The suggestion that it's God is obviously unprovable either way, but random assertions should not be taken very seriously without any sort of basis. It's clearly much more likely that any number of other explanations is accurate. 

Also, if there is a God I really hope he's not that creepy.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 8, 2010)

Probably a viral hoax, since the registrant on the sitename is director of an advertising agency.

http://www.jawbone.tv/featured/2-fe...-myth-viral-hoax-or-terrifying-boogeyman.html

Also, it appears the website has some sort of trojan associated with it. Not good.


----------



## Escher (Mar 8, 2010)

Anybody who claims they have seen this face in their dreams (and doesn't know anybody that looks similar) is most likely just kidding themselves.


----------



## dillonbladez (Mar 8, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> Probably a viral hoax, since the registrant on the sitename is director of an advertising agency.
> 
> http://www.jawbone.tv/featured/2-fe...-myth-viral-hoax-or-terrifying-boogeyman.html
> 
> Also, it appears the website has some sort of trojan associated with it. Not good.





anyway, i haven't seen this man. not in my dreams, at least. it reminds me of a character in a book, Dr. John Dee. (the alchemyst, magician, sorceress ). very creepy.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Mar 8, 2010)

nopers


----------



## Parity (Mar 8, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> Read the posts in the guestbook. Then look at the face. It's freakin creepy. I feel like I've seen him, met him before.
> One instance:
> I was in the city with my family. Eating. When we were done, we walked out and I saw this man looking directly at me, seeming COMPLETELY out of place. I was so creeped out, I asked my dad if he could see it. He couldn't.
> I'm seriously creeped out, and I constantly feel like some big event like the Rapture is gonna happen.



If you are a christian you shouldn't be affraid of the rapture.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Mar 8, 2010)

Parity said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Read the posts in the guestbook. Then look at the face. It's freakin creepy. I feel like I've seen him, met him before.
> ...



I know, I'm not scared of it, it's just scary. 
I'm actually excited for the Rapture.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 8, 2010)

My anti-malware warns me of a javascript virus on that site...


----------



## vgbjason (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks familiar. . .hm. . .


----------



## ShadenSmith (Mar 8, 2010)

Silly


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 9, 2010)

That's one creepy ass face.


----------

